# '70 GTO headlight bezels



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello again.

Was wondering if GTO headlight bezels would work on a '70 lemans? I would think they are interchangible but am not sure.

I think it be cool to have the deep chrome bezels over the lame thin ones lemans came with. Any idea?:cheers


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Hot_Rod said:


> Hello again.
> 
> Was wondering if GTO headlight bezels would work on a '70 lemans? I would think they are interchangible but am not sure.
> 
> I think it be cool to have the deep chrome bezels over the lame thin ones lemans came with. Any idea?:cheers


dont think so.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

(I think it be cool to have the deep chrome bezels over the lame thin ones lemans came with)... Nope and I'm not feeling it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

FNG69;289654[U said:


> Nope and I'm not feeling it!!!!!!!![/U]


Well excuse me.


----------

